
The Future of Medicine Is Artificial Intelligences and a Virtual World - aaron_p
https://futurism.com/72237-2/
======
codr4life
The future of medicine is ancient, natural, tried and proven; the game of soft
killing the population for profit and control is over. Technological evolution
has no human coordinates; it doesn't care about anything except more
technology for the sake of technology; it's not here to save us.

